# Around the Plynth



## Flip Flop Sg (Jul 24, 2007)

I've been goofing around with my slide checking out some open tunings and got wondering what tuning Around the Plynth was done in? My guess is open G...

Anyone?


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

Flip Flop Sg said:


> I've been goofing around with my slide checking out some open tunings and got wondering what tuning Around the Plynth was done in? My guess is open G...
> 
> Anyone?


found a live clip medley by them and it looked and sounded more like open D, but they might be playing it differently live?


----------

